# Being good, just suck at posting.



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, well I have been super good - except the notorious drinking, we'll get to that later, but I was so busy ( drinking and doing other stuff) that I couldn't keep up with my Bulking journal or any other posts or logs of any form.

But that's done now!!!  Christmas is over!!!

I drank lots and lots and lots, but I ate clean and went to the gym.  At the end of the Bulk I weighed 124.5lb and 10% bodyfat.  Which I'm still currently at.  Not too bad considering.  OK, well I did indulge a little bit at Christmas, but not much.  I was staying with the 'rents and didn't have a whole lot of food choices.  They eat pretty healthy since stepmom's a diabetic, and my dad has Celiac's disease and is borderline diabetic.

I also got lots of cardio in, thanks to a beautiful young Italian boy I met back home whilst on holidays.      It's true what they say, LOL, not about Italians hehe, but that when you start a new exercise you get really sore.  Holy F*** did my legs and glutes ever kill.  Maybe I should incorporate that physical activity into my workout routine more often.  Just gotta find someone worthwhile.   Didn't get a chance to hook up with the beautiful young East Indian man I was wanting.  Still on the prowl for one though.  It's still my fetish these days.  Keeping in touch with the Italian just in case I go back home anytime soon in the next few months.   

I went out pretty much everynight, stayed at the bar til close, stayed up with hottie for a few hours, then slept maybe 3-4hrs.  Most of my friends are still single with no kids, lots of time to party.

New Year's was actually a quiet night.  6 of us sat at a friends house and drank til 4:30am.  I made the mistake of deviating from the beers and had some vodka.  UGH!!  YES< I paid for it!!!  YUCKY>  I know better.  And there was tray after tray of little M&M Meat Shop goodies.  Lotsa fried foods, cheese, etc....

Had the flu Sunday to Tuesday.  Thankfully didn't have it on holidays.  Went to the gym Sunday and Monday, but Tuesday was pretty much bedridden.  And now my dad's in town for a few days, then gotta go see ma in Fort Erie on Saturday.  So logging stuff and going to FitDay is not a priority.  The gym and diet have been awesome this week.  Did cardio 4x so far for 30min. each time.  Loved it.  The treadmill wasn't quite as exciting as the Italian, but it was still good!

Tried the new Detour Bars.  YUMMI!!!  I'm still kinda liking the Lean Body and NitroTech ones though.  Guess cuz I'm just used to the flavours.  But the Snickers, I mean Detours, are GREAT!!!  I am going to be having 1-2bars a day as part of my diet.     Keeps me sane and aways from many other things instead.  I'll clean those out of the diet later...

Haven't had a drink since Sunday.  Gonna try not to drink this weekend, but if I visit Ma, well, it could get ugly.  She always has lotsa beers waiting for me.

Again, as usual, I pledge to try my best to log stuff.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey girl! Good to have you back  and glad you had a GREAT holiday


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 10, 2003)

*I also got lots of cardio in, thanks to a beautiful young Italian boy I met back home whilst on holidays.  It's true what they say, LOL, not about Italians hehe, but that when you start a new exercise you get really sore. Holy F*** did my legs and glutes ever kill.*

That's hilarious!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 10, 2003)

I thought it was pretty darn funny too.  Especially since I'd be at my parents house during the days and couldn't get off the couch without wincing.  What do I tell them?  LMFAO!

Well kids, it's 2:22pm and I've cracked my first beer.  I was just feeling so restless and edgy.  Need a release and beer is the only outlet right now.  Yes, I've already been to the gym.  Spent 3 hours in there today.  Did an awesome workout.  Wil was being a super sassy bitch and pissing me off and making me work harder, but it was damn fun too.  Then I ran on that 'not as exciting' treadmill again for awhile.  It's great to fantasize while your on that thing though.  Seeing as I have no other life, I have lots of time to think about 'stuff'.

Hey Hammer..... OMG LMFAO I just remembered something, the Italian's nickname is 'The Hammer'.  LMFAO.  The first night I went to go meet all his friends at a house party, that's what they all told me, but I'd already found out anyways.   

Other than the beer, I've been on track with the meals today, again.  I'm surprised at how good with no binging I've been.  I over ate Christmas day of course.  And on New Year's Eve I got into the deep fried treats, and I ate the plane food on the way home.  But other than that I've been super good.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmmm 3:12am.  Still up.  Will go to bed soon.  Probably go see ma tomorrow.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 11, 2003)

Yahoo Saturday.  I love Saturdays.  

My bad.  Yeah, I got into the beer and drank a case.  But I'm not drinking tonight, and that was the first time I drank since last Sunday.  It's a good start for me.  I'm going to only drink 1-2x a week.  Preferably 1-2x every 2 weeks if I can get some self control.  And hopefully just stick to a 6pack.  These things take time to adjust into.  But I've been putting hardcore effort back into the gym and diet so don't want to ruin things.

I'm not working out today.  I thought about maybe doing some cardio, but I've already done it 5x this week.  I think that's good enough.  I do need to go tanning though.    And I'm headed out of town probably just for the day/night.  

On Monday I'm gonna start posting training and nutrition again.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok it's Monday and I'm gonna start posting.  I'm not going to start with Fitday until next week, well cuz right now I don't want to and it's a little time consuming for me right now.

Sleep:  6-7hrs.  I've been sleeping pretty good lately.

I was quite busy today so didn't have a whole lot of opportunity to eat 'real' food.

Meal 1
2servings Isopure Whey protein
1tbsp. PB

Meal 2
1 protein bar  

Meal 3
1 protein bar     Hehe  Ok so today was a little bad, but I didn't have much choice.

Meal 4
10oz  top sirloin
1 bowl spring mix salad - lots of yummi greens in this one
1tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing

Meal 5
2servings Isopure Whey protein
1tbsp. PB

Tomorrow will be better.  I'm going to precook a bunch o' stuff again.  Just didn't have time on Sunday.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 13, 2003)

Chest, tris, shoulders, abs and cardio.  And I stretched too!

Bench Press
1set x 10reps x 115lb
2sets x 8reps x 115lb

Hammer Strength Incline Press
1set x 10reps x 90lb
2sets x 8reps x 90lb

Decline Bench Press
1set x 10reps x 95lb
2sets x 8reps x 105lb

Tricep Rope Pressdown
3sets x 10reps x 80lb

Tricep Kickback w/DB
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Cable Rear Delt Pull
1set x 10reps x 110lb
2sets x 10reps x 85lb

Military Press w/BB
1set x 15reps x 45lb (the bar)
2sets x 8reps x 65lb

Then I left the gym downtown, went grocery shopping and home for a bit.  Then headed back to the gym across the street...


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 13, 2003)

30min. Stepmill.  Starting at level 2 and increasing up to level 5.  Did some calf work on it too cuz that's my smallest and most hard to build bodypart.  It's far from being the weakest, those little calves of mine just don't wanna grow!!!

Decline Crunchies - From bench to 1/2way up.
3sets x 30reps

Decline Crunchies - From 1/2way to all the way up.
3sets x 25reps

That's it.  I don't really train abs too hard anymore.

Training tomorow at 6:00pm w/Willy.  Legs, calves, back and bis.  We're doing a 2days split/ 2x a week for a couple weeks.  Then back to a 5day split.  Heavier weights, less reps, more sets.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 13, 2003)

hey there, welcome back. Glad to hear you had alot of fun, and are back at the training again.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 14, 2003)

Sleep:  7-8hrs. 

Meal 1:  Does this one count cuz I ate it at like 4:30am?  
6oz top sirloin
1tbsp PB

I've got to start chugging more water.

Meal 2
1serving Isopure Whey
2hardboiled egg whites, 1/2 yolk
1/2cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat, rye and flax
1tbsp.PB

Meal 3
1protein bar

Meal 4
5cooked egg whites, 2yolks
Large spring mix salad
1tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing
1slice homemade rye bread w/caraway seeds
I haven't had bread in so long and this stuff is yummi!

Meal 5
1 1/2 serving Isopure
1tbsp. PB - I gotta finish this stuff and just not buy anymore Natural PB cuz I have no self control.

Meal 6 - bedtime snack 
1 super huge salad
1 1/2tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing
1tbsp. you guessed it!!!!!!  PB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 14, 2003)

Legs, back, bi's, and did some abs again cuz Wil decided to do a consultation partway through our workout so I had to occupy my time.  I can always occupy my time watching the hotties, but it looks foolish to actually just stand there oggling them.  So I did abs and watched instead.  

Hack Squat
3sets x 12reps x 180lb

45* Leg Press
3sets x 12reps x 180lb

Seated Leg Curl
3sets x 10reps x 120lb

Leg Extension
3sets x 10reps x 120lb

Hack Squat Calf Raise
3sets x 15reps x 180lb

45* Leg Press Calf Press
3sets x 25reps x 180lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 12reps x 80lb
2sets x 10reps x 80lb

Bent Over Cable Row w/Bar
3sets x 10reps x 130lb

Did a new strange machine tonight.  Don't even know the name of it but it kinda works on the pulley/cable system.  But individual machines.  Kinda cool.  It's for lats BTW.
3sets x 10reps x 50lb

BB Bicep Curl
3sets x 10reps x 50lb

Alt. Hammer Curls
3sets x 10reps x 22.5lb

Full Situp on Stability Ball
3sets x 20reps

Hanging Straight Leg Raises
3sets x 15reps

Didn't stretch or do cardio.  I was actually feeling kinda yucky and queesy again today.  Didn't push myself very hard, but got a decent workout in.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 15, 2003)

Sleep:  6hrs.  Gonna nap later in the afternoon.  Gotta a tonne of stuff to get done today.

Meal 1
1 1/2servings Isopure
1 1/2tbsp. PB

Meal 2
5 cooked egg whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat, rye, flax
1tsp.flax oil

Snack - I was making the kids' lunches and nibbled
1/2 slice homemade rye bread
Couple bites of an apple and a pear

Meal 3
1 can salmon
1 spring mix salad
1tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing
1tbsp. PB   

Meal 4
6oz. chicken breast- cooked in slow cooker with fresh squeezed orange juice, honey, sea salt and green onions
1cp mashed potatoes - sea salt, skim milk
1cp steamed brocoli
1tbsp. PB  I just had too cuz I was craving sweet stuff!

Meal 5
1 1/2serving Isopure
4 small oranges - they were so good and sweet I couldn't just eat 1!!!

Today wasn't a workout day, but I started cleaning the house at 9:00am and precooking a tonne of food so I figure I burned off quite a few calories.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm really gonna try to get to bed by 11:00pm tonight!.  I haven't gone to bed before 2:00am in a long time.  But seeing as I also have to meet Wil at 10:00am to workout, I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Sleep:  6 1/2-7hrs.  Not bad!  I'm definitely catching a nap today though cuz I'm tired.

Meal 1
1 1/2serving Isopure
1tbsp. PB

Meal 2
5oz chicken breast
3/4cp yams
1cp green beans

Meal 3
8oz turkey
1 FUQing huge plate of spring mix salad worth about 12cals.  
1cp green beans
2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing worth about 149 cals.    LOL

Meal 4
5oz chicken breast
1/2cp yams
1/2cp green beans
1tbsp. PB  - only one more TBSP to go and the jar is gone.  It's outta here!!!

Meal 5
1 1/2 seving Isopure
1tbsp. PG -- and that's it!  It's all gone.   

Chugged lots of water today and yesterday.  Maybe that's why I feel fat and bloated.  I don't look it, but I sure feel it.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Chest, tris and shoulders.

Bench Press
1set x 10reps x 105lb
1set x 8reps x 115lb
1set x 6reps x 120lb

Hammer Strength Incline 
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 8reps x 110lb
1set x 6reps x 115lb

Decline Bench
1set x 10reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 115lb
1set x 6reps x 120lb

Rear Delt Rope Pull
1set x 10reps x 80lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 100lb

DB Shoulder Press
1set x 10reps x 25lb
1set x 8reps x 30lb
1set x 6reps x 35lb

Tri Rope Pressdown - Really concentrated on form and slow today on this one.
1set x 10reps x 50lb
1set x 8reps x 55lb
1set x 6reps x 60lb

Tricep Kickback
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

I might go back tonight and do cardio.  We'll see.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, yeah I need to tweak the meals somewhat regarding when I'm eating stuff and what and how much.  Will do that next week.   

Gonna try to get to bed by 11:00pm again.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 17, 2003)

Sleep:  7 1/2hrs.  

Meal 1
2 servings Isopure
1tsp flax oil

Meal 2
4 cooked egg whites,1yolk
1/2cp yams
1small apple

Meal 3
1/2 protein bar - I was on the road...  but now I'm craving more....

Meal 4
1 1/2 protein bars    

Meal 5
8oz turkey
1 spring mix salad
1cp brocoli
1cp green  beans
2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing

BEER!!!  It's Friday


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Chest, tris and shoulders.
> 
> Tricep Kickback
> 3sets x 12reps x 30lb



that's impressive!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks NT.  I've been doing that exercise for 14 years now, so it's not too tough at all.   At least my triceps grow, now if I could get my darn calves to respond the same way...


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 17, 2003)

I didn't work out today.  I've been battling a cold the last few days.  Gosh darn.  The flu last week and a cold this week.  I'm not overstressed or tired or nuthin'.  Just too many bugs goin' around.
So, today even though I didn't feel sick, I was groggy and fatigued.  I'm gonna hit the gym tomorrow morning which sucks cuz there's never any hotties in there on a Saturday morning and my training partner won't be there to be a sassy biatch to me.  That's OK.  It's leg day and I'm motivated to work those suckers, especially calves.  Also doing back and bis.

Basically the program I'm doing is the one Wil read up on about Lee Labrada.  It was his regular program for about 6 years which got him the wonderful physique he has.  As usual I'm benefitting more than my training partner.  Hehe.  Yes, I tell him every chance I get.     I've been trying to catch up on more reading lately to refresh what I know about workouts and nutrition, and learn new stuff.  I've got lots of excellent expensive books from college, plus my ACE PT book (and excellent, excellent, in depth resource if you ever need to know), and of course my books on fats, nutrition, vitamins/minerals/herbs...

Right now physique wise my shoulders and traps are really coming along.  Shoulders have always been good, but then I neglected them for awhile cuz they were a strong point.  So had to bring them back up.  My triceps were starting to overbalance my bis size wise over the last year, so I've brought my bis back up too.  Legs and glutes (Ok well maybe glutes are 'rounder and fuller' but it's genetics and I'm not complaining) are proportioned with the upper body, just need to put more size on them of course and the calves.  I can always bring my upper body up to match the legs when they come along.  Abs are just there and I avoid obliques like the plague cuz I worked them so hard for years and am paying for it now with a thicker waist.  Got great serratus'.  I need to work on developing my mid back more too. 

So as usual, lots of work to be done.   If you want to check out a great physique go to www.bicepgirlz.com.  Right now there is only one girl up there, but I like her physique.  She's a little thick, but if she were more streamlined that is somewhat my ideal.  She looks great.  Or if anyone remember Rita Dytuco from BC.  She ROCKS!!!  Awesome body.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 18, 2003)

3:45am
Meal 6 - I guess.  I was so hungry I couldn't sleep.
6oz turkey
3 harboiled egg whites, 1yolk
spring mix salad
2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing.  

Don't know if this really counts as Meal 6 or today's meal.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 18, 2003)

Sleep:  7-8hrs

Meal 1
5 cooked egg whites, 2 yolks
1tsp.flax oil
1tsp acv

Meal 2
1 Lean Body Bar - Texas Pecan Pie!!!  See, I wasn't going to have any bars today but...

I brought a package of frozen chicken breasts ( they were in the plastic bag from the store still) from the freezer last night to cook today.  When I took them out this afternoon to cook them there was a yummi frozen bar in the plastic bag.  A treat, I must say 

Meal 3
4 1/2oz pork ribs - seasoned w/fresh lemon juice, lemon/pepper seasoning and sea salt
1cp yams


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 18, 2003)

OK I binged a bit.  I got into the choc.chip cookies and milk.  No regrets.  I'll do some cardio tomorrow.  LOL


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

It's 4:10am.  Just got in the door.  I ended up hittin' the bar tonight.  We didn't even get there til 1:20am cuz it was kind of a last minute decision.  Went to a new place I'd never been.  It was kinda cool, but I would have liked to gone somewhere else instead.  Since we got there so late I only had time to drink 2 beers.  

Snack  - cuz I am starving
3oz chicken breast
3oz pork ribs


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

Sleep:  About 8hrs

Meal 1
6oz turkey
spring mix salad
1 1/2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing

Meal 2
1 Meso-Tech bar - Chocolate Mint.  Wow yummi!  Never had this kind before.

Meal 3
6oz turkey
1 1/2cp yams
2tsp flax

Meal 4
4oz chicken breast
spring mix salad w/fresh squeezed lemon, 1tsp.flax and sea salt

That's all I managed to eat today.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

Had a great workout today.  Still feel a little queezy and weak right now.

Legs, calves, back and bis

Life Fitness Horizontal Leg Press
1set x 30reps x 135lb
1set x 15reps x 295lb
1set x 12reps x 335lb
1set x 10reps x 395lb

Calf Press on Horizontal Leg Press
1set x 25reps x 135lb
1set x 25reps x 155lb
1set x 25reps x 175lb
1set x 25reps x 195lb

45* Leg Press
1set x 15reps x 270lb
1set x 12reps x 320lb
1set x 10reps x 360lb

Life Fitness Standing Calf Raise
1set x 20reps x 135lb
1set x 15reps x 155lb
1set x 12reps x 175lb

Seated Ham Curl
1set x 10reps x 120lb
1set x 8reps x 125lb
1set x 6reps x 130lb

Leg Extension
1set x 10reps x 120lb
1set x 8reps x 125lb
1set x 6reps x 130lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 25reps x 50lb
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 100lb

Bent Over Cable Row
1set x 15reps x 120lb
1set x 12reps x 130lb
1set x 10reps x 150lb

FreeMotion Lat Machine
1set x 10reps x 50lb
1set x 8reps x 60lb
1set x 6reps x 70lb

BB Bicep Curl
1set x 20reps x 30lb
1set x 12reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 50lb
1set x 6reps x 60lb

DB Hammer Curl
1set x 10reps x 20lb
1set x 8reps x 25lb
1set x 6reps x 25lb - Really wanted to do the 30's for my last set but there was just no way it was gonna happen today.

I'm exhausted but had a great workout.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 20, 2003)

Sleep:  5hrs  SUCKED!!!  My little female dog wanted outside every 2hrs, she's probalby in heat.  GRRRR.  She kept whining and whimpering it was so annoying.  Then the phone rang every 10min. after 7:00am.

Meal 1
5 cooked egg whites, 2 yolks
1/2cp yams
sea salt

Meal 2 - Oh my bad, and it got worse!
1 protein bar

Meal 3
1protein bar

Meal 4 
1 protein bar     Just plain my bad, what can I say?

Meal 5
5oz turkey
spring mix salad
1 1/2tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing

12 beers...


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 20, 2003)

I was in a real rush at the gym tonight.  Only had an hour to workout before close so I couldn't get shoulders in.  That means I gotta do it all tomorrow.

I couldn't work out with Wil tonight so no spotter.  But I persevered and pushed hard.  The only thing I had trouble with was my last chest exercise which was on a machine!!!  I couldn't get past a rep sticking point.

Bench Press
1set x 25reps x 45lb (bar)
1set x 12reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 105lb
1set x 6reps x 115lb

Decline Bench
1set x 12reps x 95lb
1set x 10reps x 105lb
1set x 10reps x 105lb

Hammer Strength Incline Press
3sets x 7reps x 90lb  - just stuck on this one, it was crazy

Tricep Kickebacks
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Tri Rope Pressdown
1set x 12reps x 55lb
1set x 10reps x 60lb
1set x 8reps x 65lb


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

Well it's been one of those days.  On the go all day.  Squeezed my workout in at 9:00pm cuz the gym closed at 10:00pm and I also had to go tanning.

So now it's 6:45am and I have not yet been to bed.  Cleaning the house, precooking meals, and I spent 3hrs on the phone with my oldest daughters friends mother cuz she's having a real tough time coping with her teenager.  Her teenager BTW is spending the night at my house on a school night cuz of certain circumstances.  

I've come to terms with my teenager.  She's almost 15.  She's just like me at that age, and I must admit I've still got a lot of that wild side in me.  Realizing this, I've relented on a lot of things that many parents would frown upon.  But it's worked wonders.  I allow my daughter to do many things most parents wouldn't, and she tells me everything.  I've gained back a certain amount of control by doing this.  She now checks in all the time, meets her curfew and confides everything to me.  Scary, yes, but at the same time a relief.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

Sleep:  3 1/2hrs  My bad.

Meal 1
5cooked egg whites, 2yolks
3oz turkey
3/4cp yams

Meal 2,3,4,5,6,.....
BEER


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

OH!!!     I'm being sooooo bd today!!!  Went to the Beer Store for anothe 6pk.  Make that 18 today when I'm finally done, and 12 last night.  Just in one of those moods....a good mood  

Plus had 1 1/2 protein bars about 20min ago.  Yummi!  

So bad for the physique, metabolism, I know!   

But I'm pretty happy about it all.  Knowingly self inflicted so no complaints on my part.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh it doesn't stop there w8.  It's now 2:30am and I'm on BEER #16 and >  oops I bought a case instead of a 6pack.   

But, but,but... I bought the other 6pack for someone else and they only drank 4 out of it, so I have to finish their last 2, plus my last 2.   

I did eat another good meal:

5oz turkey
1cp yams
1tsp flax

Yes, even though I've consumed many beers, I can still type and I still eat good.

BTW in my world protein bars are a good food source.  

Just on a bender.    I am quite content right now still.

Had to edit a spelling mistake.  Don't like that.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

what are you still doing up at this time?


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Drinking 

And you?


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

working,  tomorrow will be drinking and getting my numbers for my super bowl squares


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Woo hoo Super Bowl.  It's so exciting!!!

Why drinking tomorrow/today?


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

OOPS!!!  I forgot to admit also that I had 2 pringles tonight.  I bought 3 packs of pringles for the kids ( cuz I've got so many of the gosh darn critters), and my little pixie faced girl Tazia offered me some and I had 2!!!  

Let me tell you Pringle Man, that once you pop you can STOP!!!

Just don't be shovin' any cheap Canadian beer in my face.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

well,   i work til 6 am this morning.  go home, go to bed, wake up about 12:00/01:00.  go to gym,  legs workout.  pick up son at school and take him to doctors.   come home.  eat and should be going out about 06:30 to go shopping.(need some things).
 stop at pub about 08:00 and start drinking.  coors light or bud light.  first time ever I bought a $200.00 square.   so i'm a little excited if i win.  $10,000 final score!!!


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

gold, i have to admit i just had to big peanut butter cookies....


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Sweet!!!!

Busy day.  Sounds like my usual days.

7:00am
Wake up oldest, yell every 5min to get her a$$ out of bed (she's almost 15 so this is a necessary tactic).

Keep hounding her for an hour to ensure she's had a decent breakfast, showered, brushed her teeth, etc....

8:00am
wake up other 2 girls, pick out clothes, make breakfast, sign homework books, make sure they brush their teeth and hair and are appropriately dressed for the weather

9:30am
wake up sweet baby boy - love that little guy!
make him a baba, change his diaper, get him dressed

scrub house down, tidy up stuff etc...

go on internet work on online business

take dogs out for a walk

kids come home for lunch

continue cleaning, premaking meals, phone calls, internet, errands, spend time with wittle dude etc...

3:00pm
oldest comes home

4:00pm
other 2 come home

get supper ready, clean, help with homework, bathtime and whatever other millions of things need to be done

take dogs out for a walk again

gee, looking back that doesn't even sound like 1/2 of a my typical day

OH,  and workout, tan, do cardio and stretch if I have time.  Spend quality time chatting in the gym.  I'm far too sociable.

Etc. etc. etc...


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Gosh darn you and PB cookies.  I make the BEST PB cookies.  Got an old recipes like the kind grandma used to make.  LOL.  It's called Lotsa Peanut Cookies.  I've been able to modify them to a healthier format though and they're just as yummi!

spelt or kamut flour
natural PB
clarified butter (if you must but you can make them without)
water
sea salt
egg whites
and again, if you must, you can add sugar, I use Turbinado if I do


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

that "etc etc etc"???  is that the beer.  one beer, two beers, etc etc etc......   lol.  

my cookies were fresh out of  a processed wrapper..   with lots of sugar.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

p.s.  i have two boys...   17 and 15.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

I only drink BEER!!! I prefer cheap Canadian beer. Since I'm in ON my beer of choice is Blue Lite. The only exception is the occassional Coors Lite or Corona.


who said this????   lol


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

LOL

I remember that quote very well....

It's so true, and right now I'm indulging in Blue lite.  Have been indulging since sometime yesterday LOL.  I've still got 2 left.  That will make it an even 20 tonight.     My alcohol consumption and tolerance it far beyond normal.

But I'm always very productive whilst drinking.  I scrub the house, premake my meals (the kids eat the same healthy diet I do).  

Right now I'm downloading songs from Kazaa, scanning pics on my scanner, and reading online newspapers cuz it's the morning now and they're all updated!


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

one hour 30 min. til i go home...   and to sleep.  don't have to make brats breakfast,  don't scrub the floors (i did do them last month),  i'm sorry but my tolerance is no way close to yours..   hope you don't hold that against me...   what pictures are you scanning?  put some here....  NO pets please.....lol


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Check out the member pics section: Updated Family Pics

I'm there


----------



## jk35 (Jan 22, 2003)

i saw them.  but you  said you were scanning new one's .  I got a scanner at home...    i'll have mine on soon...  i wish i took a picture of me around august .   to compare how i've changed now.

well time to go.  see ya soon  bed time..


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

GN  

I snuck in another protein bar.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Alright, I made it through another serious drinking binge.  I mean, I do like to drink, but not quite that excessively.  Just was in the mood though.  So, hopefully it won't hit me again for awhile.  Gotta a comp. coming up!  I'm so diabolical to myself.

AGH  I still have laundry to put away today.  GOSH DARNIT!!!  I really dislike doing that household chore.  I'd rather clean the kitty litter box  

Sleep:    Don't know, not much.  

Meal 1
1 Meso-Tech Choc.mint protein bar.  Needed more sugar after all the beer.  

Gonna be good for the rest of the day.  Take a nap for a couple hours when the kids get home from school, then hit the gym cuz I had to bail yesterday.

Meal 2
5oz chicken breast
3oz baked potatoe w/ 1 1/2tsp.flax and sea salt

Meal 3  OK today just wasn't mean to be clean diet day!  
1pckg. cheese curds - I love them things
1orange

Meal 4
4oz chicken breast
2 1/2oz salmon
4oz baked potatoe w/2tsbp flax and sea salt


----------



## jk35 (Jan 23, 2003)

gold,  went out last night just like i said.  just want you to know i'm a great shopper.  I bought four shirts and three pants for $84.  that's american dollars...   the store Structure.  had 70% off.  also went out but only had two beers.  So....  have to make up tonight.....    club meeting then hitting bars on way home..  didn't get my numbers yet..   will get them tonight..  hope you have a good day.

p.s.  i don't see any beer in those three meals...?????


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 23, 2003)

Good job boy!

No beer yesterday.  I'm done for a few days, longer I hope, but I am uncontrollable.   

Going back to bed.  Had insomnia really bad last night and wittle dude just went down for a nap.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 23, 2003)

*k* on your forehead..  good night...  or is that good morning..  or is that sweet dreams..   or is that .........  whatever.....


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 8, 2003)

K, I've been real good still, just sucking at posting.  I'm moving!!!!  Finally, no more procrastinating, just gotta finish packin up the kitchen and basement>

In the words of the famous Ed Grimly, "I'm so excited, I must say".

Should be outta here soon, just takin my sweet a$$ time haha.

But I'll be puterless for a couple weeks   And gotta find another gym to train at.  I can't decide!  

Well, that's all I got to say about that right now.


----------



## kuso (Apr 20, 2003)

I hope you are still being good


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2003)

yeah! Hurry up and plug back in!


----------

